# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat



## Kitty Little (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello and congratulations,

It's great - and reassuring - to hear it worked for you first time at Holly House.  We're starting there soon - and I was just wondering if the consultant you talk about was Talha Shawaf?


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Kitty

Have sent you IM

love 
Churchill
x


----------



## lisa2308 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi,

I have been at HH since Nov 2003 & just had Blastocyst ET 13/7 (2nd IVF), anyone fancy a chat about HH?

Lisa xx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi,

Wonderful news Lisa 

I too was with the Essex Fertility Centre and they were brill. My first pregnancy ended in m/c and they dealt with it very sympathetically. I am pleased to report that I now have 3 month old twins!

Thumbs up for Holly House 

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Great to see these stories

We went for our consultation last week at HH and OMG I cannot believe the difference between them and my previous clinic    I feel I am in the best possible place now and Its lovely to read such reassuring stories from others

Kim xxxx


----------



## AndyD (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had two cycles of ICSI at Holly House.  I have found them to be great (perhaps because I am now 15weeks and 3 days pregnant).  I had blastocyst transfer and have 3 frozen embies.  I found all the staff very sympathetic and was very pleased with the way were were treated.  The doctor appeared a little standoffish to start but warmed up with time.  I must admit that I have not had any experience anywhere else but I would recommend them to anyone - not least because they have a very good success rate (4th in the UK I think).


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi,

Hope I can help. I have been going to HH since 2002 and apart from being really local (I live in Chingford), they have always looked after me and helped where possible. I had a m/c at 7 week scan in 2002 and they were great. When I got pg with the boys, I was going there every few days at my insistance for hcg checks to see if beta was rising. I got OHSS after ET and they saw me and scanned me with no charge to see how bad. I also bled a week after my 7 week scan, and saw me the next day (mon) and again scanned me free of charge to see if I had m/c. They also allowed me to use Dr Beers immune protocol along side my IVF there which alot of hospitals won't allow. I think they knew what I had been through, and having been to 2 UK m/c centres and nothing found, they were happy to support me if it meant success. Since my treatment they too are infact sending patients for immune tests if needed now, so shows their open mindedness. They may not monitor as closely as ARGC with bloods every day etc while stimming, but I have had 7 blasts in 2002 and 11 last time, and they are getting around 50% success rates with them. I think they would like everyone to get to blasts so you know they are always aiming for that. Some clinics seem less enthusiastic, and do 2-3 day transfers, and I feel this is down to HHs confidence in their lab.
I would recommend nowhere else.

Helen


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Helen, I have found your post really helpful.  After having two failed cycles at the ARGC, I am now thinking of HH.  I too have the immune issues which were discovered at the ARGC, so I'm pleased to hear that HH also can support this.  

Do you know if they give IVIG?


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Ella

I've recently had my consultation at HH and asked them how they treat Immune Issues and the consultant there advised they do not offer IVIG but treat with Steroids and i think Heparin

Kim x


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Kim for letting me know.  I'm happy with that.  I think they would probably use Heparin and Prednisalone, which is what I used at ARGC.  

How did you find your initial consultation?  How long a wait did you have before getting one?  When are you able to start?  Sorry for bombarding you with questions.

Ella


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Thats OK, i'm new to HH myself but will give you as much info as i can 

I booked my appointment a few months in advance but that was my plan, HH waiting time for consultations was (and i believe still is) approximately 6 weeks.
I found the consultation a real eye opener, i found them so genuine, friendly and actually concearned with the best course of action for you.  Totally different to how our previous clinic treated us.  
We was also informed by HH that my husband has an antibody problem with his sperm, so although his count is ok and they can fertilise an egg, it affects the  quality. which no other hospital had told us and it says it on all his previous SA's too.  

We was told we can start treatment as soon as we liked, whatever month i wanted to start then just to call them on the day 1.  For us, we'd like to try to improve my husbands swimmers before we start again and we have a holiday  to look forward to too  

Hope i've been of some help  

Kim xxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes you have Kimmy, thank you.

Wishing you success.

Ella x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi guys.  Just to add my input.  About to embark on my fourth go at HH having been a patient since Oct 2003.  I also have immune problems identified by ARGC.  Cut a long story short had two treatments at HH - went to ARGC - had the immune tests but didn't like the way they operated so went back to HH.  Had a failed treatment June/July and back on the road again.  

I am taking aspirin and prednisolone at HH.  Did discuss Humira and all the other things ARGC like to recommend but Michael was not happy to endorse as not licensed in the UK.  I think HH are great.  Although I've never been successful I think that is more down to my problems than anything HH could have done.  The support I get is fantastic and in a weird way I feel part of the "family".  At ARGC I just felt like a number and used to spend my time in tears.................

Good luck to all the HH girls.  May all our dreams come true.  xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks daycj for your reply.  Very interesting that you feel the same as me about the ARGC.  I also felt that I was one of their experimental ginea pigs.  

I had a chat with dh last night (after floods of tears that were building up over time) and I think we are going to bring forward our plans for IVF at HH to the end of this year, as opposed to next summer.  I feel very positive about HH already.  


Thank you Kim too.  I hope you received my pm and understand.
E


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ella12

Isn't it funny how you are either a real ARGC fan or not at all.  I really liked Mr T (when I could see him!) but I didn't like the Aussie girls that worked in the office or the fact that all your personal stuff was discussed in an open plan room.  I know we are all there for the same thing but sometimes I do get over-emotional and am prone to tears very easily.  I also found it physically hard trecking back and forth each day for blood test after blood test.  All in all I'm very happy I'm back at HH.  

Best of luck to you and Kim with your treatments there.  I'm sure you won't find them wanting in terms of care and/or attention.  The embroyologists are lovely too - especially Andy and Hannah.  Karen can be a bit strange but she's OK when you get to know her!  Bit matter of fact sometimes I guess............  HH will, if they can, push you to blastocyst too.  It has a much much higher rate of success.  I've never been lucky enough to make it but lots of people do.  

Just waiting for AF to arrive (due today) and then I will start again on D21 - good old injections AGAIN.  Hopefully e/c late Sept/early Oct and then a nice BFP in time for Christmas.  I live in hope!  xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

I too am at HH like my good friend Kimmy  

DayCJ and Ella  - I was really interested to read your experiences  - I was contemplating the ARGC at one point but am so glad I am back with HH after reading your posts. I had an abandoned IUI at HH last June and then went to Barts for 2 cycles (NHS funding came along just as I was about to start ICSI @ HH). All the way through both cycles at Barts I wished I was back at HH. I love them and am really looking forward to cycling with them next month. Just waiting for immunology results at the mo. I was encouraged to hear from the nurse at HH that they sometimes prescribe Prednisolone even if your immune tests come back clear as they believe it might help those with a history of no implantation.

DayCJ - we may be starting at the same time. I am planning to start on next Day 21 and prob EC/ET early October too. Might see you at the clinic. I always have my FF orange ribbon on my bag so say Hi if you see me!!

Nicky x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Nicky.  Good to hear from you.  How funny that you were at Barts too.  I've finally got my NHS funding come through and I've got my first appointment at Barts on 31 October.  I'm working on the basis that I'm not going to need it so have really pushed it to the back of my mind.  This time my HH treatment will be successful.  I've also started having accupuncture.  I had a treatment this morning and I can barely keep my eyes open now.  I'm really gonna try and eat and drink all the right things too................

I don't have an orange ribbon but will definitely look out for you when I'm there.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi daycj

Just to say you could meet Nicky (and some other fellow HH's) at a little meet up we're arranging locally, just a group of women (usually 7 or  just chatting about treatments / hospitals and life really (oh while stuffing our faces )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34075.10.html

Join the board if you're interested 

oh and that go's for anyone else local who fancies joining us for a natter

I too am very encouraged by your stories, I contemplated going to the ARGC but i could get a general feel of the place by the receptionist who wasnt as warm and friendly as te HH bunch. I'm eager to start now and really feel i'm in the best possible place 

The other good thing is that HH actually recommend you have reflexology / acunpuncture etc alongside treatment, whereas Barts told me not to 

Kim xxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, do come along - I hadn't realised you were so close in good old Gidea Park (that's where my Nan lived )

Our meets are great and not at all scary! (Apart from Kimmy  !!) We could meet 1:1 first if you find the thought of a bigger meet overwhelming  

Nicky x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm not at all scary   although me tinks i may have been drunk when i wrote the above, look at the spelling mistakes!!!


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks both of you. That's really kind.  I'm always happy to meet new mates and who says I'm not scary myself!!!  

I grew up in Gidea Park and then lived in Buckhurst Hill and Loughton for 12 years.  Long story but ended up moving back to GP in 2003 where I now live with DP...........

xxxx


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi,

This thread is getting some great posts.

Ella, they do not prescribe IVIG at HH. I think ARGC were working with Dr Beer and this is where the immune stuff came into existence. Dr Beer has not renewed his UK licence so you have to deal with him direct in Chicago, and then I beleive a Paul Armstrong at the Portland can prexcribe IVIG. I haven't got that far yet this time. Last year I got my IVIG prescribed to Healthcare at home and then they came and infused it at home. I guess next time I will have to got Via Dr Armstrong to get that far. Last week I had my NK assay bloods sent to USA to see what they are like Dr Beer thinks they can right themselves. I have 9 blasts and are considering using them this autumn.

All the comments about feeling part of the family at HH are so true! I used to go to ARGC to pay for my bloods to go to Chicago, and didn't enjoy it much. It was very very busy!

If you haven't met William yet, I can only describe him as the happiest and most positive man alive! I can remember my scan with the boys, having never seen a h/b in 4 prev prgs, and his 1st words were "Oh there's the big one" to which I replied " what follicle?' and he replied "No twin!!" I cannot describe that moment. 

I wish you all loads of luck and may be joining you in the Autumn for a bit of FET!

Love
Helen


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I've booked for an initial consultation.  I'm going in on 15th September and hopefully start as soon as they say I can.

I'm really happy and I think I have made the right decision to leave the ARGC and come to HH.  

Ella


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ella.  May see you there then as I'm due to have my first scan (for my stims) that week!!!  I know I'm biased but I KNOW you've made the right decision to move. Best of luck with everything.  xx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone at HH,

We have been to HH today for our initial consultation and just wanted to say how friendly everyone is, compared to our last clinic.

I am going back for a scan on the 25/8 and if everything is OK will start down regging for ivf then, is anyone else due to start downregging about the same time, if so could we be cycle buddies as although this is my 2nd attempt at IVF it is the 1st at HH and I will also be on steroids as I have been diagnosed with immune problems.

Thanks


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

We are just about to start out on our journey and we have debated long and hard over which clinic to choose.  Reading all of your posts here has mad up our minds that Holly House is the right one for us.  I do have a question for you ladies though    do you know if Holly House has a specific BMI limit for treatment ?  I am a little on the large side and find it impossible to loose weight and I'm frightened to call them and ask in case they say they won't treat me


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Dannysgirl - HHouse don't have a upper limit for BMI as far as I know - good job too as I'm not exactly skinny    I had an appointment there today and there were ladies of all different sizes, so don't be scared to call them, they are really a nice bunch


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Crispy.  DH and I are off on holiday on Sunday for 2 weeks to charge the batteries and get ready to face the challenge.  I'll call them when I get back and let you know how I get on.

Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Dannysgirl

I'm not sure but would imagine you should be OK. They certainly don't need it to be under 25 as I am slightly over and it was never mentioned. Why don't you give them a ring to put your mind at rest so you are not worrying about it unnecessarily? Have a good holiday.

Hi Rach - how did you get on?

Nicky xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lotty72 - seems a few of us will be on the same cycle then.    I am having my prostap injection at Holly House on 28 August so will start to d/r then so we could be within a few days of each other.  I know Nicky30 is also around a similar time.  

Best of luck.  xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Wow what a difference a nice receptionist can make !!!

If you needed to speak to someone at my previous clinic you would call and leave a message with the receptionist, wait 3 days, call back and leave another message and just hope that this time someone calls  
Well I phoned HH this morning and left an answerphone message, within 10 minutes a receptionist called me back just to say she'd passed the message to the nurse. Then the nurse called me and she even called me back again when she was supposed to   couldnt believe it!!

Lotty - Best of luck for your scan on 25th  

Dannysgirl - Have a lovely holiday   and i agree with the others, There are all different shapes and sizes in the waiting room so i dont think they have a BMI limit.  My weight was never mentioned and my BMI is high too.  They really are a nice bunch and i'm sure you could speak to them in confidence however if you still feel you cant phone them, maybe drop them an email?

Ella - Great News about your consultation - All the best  

Hi to everyone else too  

Kim xxxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi daycj,

Thanks for the msg, I will let you know how scan goes and hopefully we will be cycle buddies.

Is Prostap a down regulating drug? I am using Suprecur injections as I still have some left over from the cycle at my old clinic.

Good luck to you as well x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lotty.  Yes Prostap is the down reg drug.  I normally use Suprecur too but I'm going on holiday on 1st September and didn't fancy being covered in bruises on the beach and also trying to find places where I can discretely do my injection.  Prostap is more expensive - about £130 I think but it's a one off injection until you start your Gonal F.  It would just suit my personal circumstances more this time.  

Kimmy - the reception staff are so lovey.  My fave is Angela.  She is really funny and really caring but in all honesty they are all lovely.  Many a time I've sat in with them having a cup of tea cos it's all got too much for me and I've ended up tearful.  I'm guessing your last hospital was Brentwood Nuffield  I've been there for gynae ops and I hate Mr Sathandan with a passion...........!!!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Ha ha ha!!!! Oh caroline - just wait until you come to one of the meets. I'm surprised we haven't made Haloob/Sathandan voodoo dolls by now!!!!!


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Nicky.  I know this is very "unprofessional" of me but Sathanandan gets my goat so much........ he was my NHS consultant at Harold Wood.  Surprise surprise because I've got BUPA he insisted on doing a million ops on me at Brentwood before advising me to have Zolodex because of my endo and then even had the cheek to ask if I wanted a family.  I could cheerfully swing for him - honest I could.  I now talk to him in the exact same manner he talks to me and it seems to work!!!  Looking forward to the September meet even more now!!!!  

Best mate (who has HH twins) also had Satha for her NHS and she can't stand him either........


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Chaps

I am enjoying this thread.  I have now met all three docs at HH Michael, William, Daniel and Mary the nurse and they have all been so sweet.  

Good luck with your treatments everyone.  I am on the stimming part (day 4) was feeling potentially hormonally homicidal but having accupuncture session yesterday seems to have helped that.  Back to HH on friday for a scan to see if anything is growing, hopefully there is as I can feel something going on - very difficult to tell, could be wind tho after DH's lethal chickpea curry 

Rach


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Daycj - couldn't agree more on your comments on Sathanwhatsit - he was my consultant at Harold Wood  - in the two years I was there, I saw him once for 5 mins, in which he told me there was nothing wrong with me and to do egg share at Brentwood.  Went to HH a few months later and within 5 mins of describing symptoms I had and looking at medical records, Michael had scanned me and confirmed PCOS - it was like a breath of fresh air!!

And I also agree - William is totally lovely - during my 2ww i was in a bit of pain with swollen belly and back ache and DH rang at 3am and William reassured us all was ok - when I went back for Et (which William did) I apologised - and he said he'd only forgive us when we got pg!

Good luck to you all cycling shortly - am thinking of you xxx

Love Churchill
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Churchill! Congrats on your little girl  

Well, girls we now have a proper thread going. Oh no! I'll be on here even more  

Hope you are all well.

Well done with the stimming Rach. Hope you are feeling OK. Are you coming to the meet on Thursday - hope so! 

Hi Caroline, Kimmy and everyone else. Shall we get a list going??


Nicky x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Well volunteered nic  

I dont think i've met one person who thinks Satha's nice  

He's rude crude and sociably unacceptable   PIG of a man  

Thanks God we've all found HH    Looking forward to seeing some of you Thursday and maybe next time for the others 

Kim xxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

And I was hoping for a head to head battle with you the virgo queen of organising!! Oh go on then I'll do the list (and me such a shy retiring Leo )

*HH TTC'ers*

Kim - Currently awaiting immunology test results before planning next cycle

Nicky - Cycling in Sept/Oct. Awaiting Day 21

Caroline - Prostrap injection for down reg on 28/8

Dannysgirl - Just decided to go with HH! Good choice!

Rachel - Stimming

Lotty - Scan on 25/8. Hopefully start down regging after scan

Ella - Consultation on 15 September. Hoping to start soon after.

Kitty - ??

*HH Mummies to be*

Lisa - Twins!!

*HH Mummies*

Aich - Mummy to Joey and Sonny (29.6.04)
Tracey - Mummy to Maxwell (16.11.04)
Churchill - Mummy to Francesca (14.6.05)
Nicnack - Mummy to Izzie and Max (25.4.05)

Hope I have not missed anyone and also got it right what stage you are all at. Just shout if anything needs amending.

Nicky x


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just saw this thread about HH and hope you don't mind me joining in with my twopennies worth.

I have had 2 ICSI treatments at HH one last year which I did end up being pregnant but sadly miscarried, but had another go this year and am now 22.5 weeks pregnant with twins  .

I found them to be a very good clinic very caring and loads of info if you need it, all 3 of the specialist are great, and the receptionists are the best. It has a very relaxed atmosphere there, and anyone thinking about going there should go ahead with it as there success rate seems to be very good.

Good luck to all starting treatment soon - may all your dreams come true, mine have (well nearly) only 4 months to go........

Love Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nicky great list you've got going there.  I love it that we have our own thread now.  Thanks for including me.

Lisa, congratulations on your pregnancy and with TWINS, excellent!  How are you feeling, tired I guess?

Kim I'm sorry that I wont be able to meet up with you on thurs but I'd like to try and come along to the next meet.  Hopefully I'll be cycling.

Hi Daycj and Churchill and anyone else I've forgotten.

I'm just sitting back and waiting for my consultation in Sept.  After hearing all your excellent reviews about HH I'm really excited to start and know I have made the right decision not to go back to ARGC.  

Ella


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi everyone ,

this is great i have read all your stories on hh and i am feeling so much more confident now .

I was under St  Barts Hospital and Had  a bit of bad experience there plus had 1 x iui which was negative , i am now being transfered to hh and just waiting on my appointment date should be through the door anyday now .I will be having  ivf and feeling very very scared about the procedure when they implant the eggs back in .Can anyone tell me can you feel anything when they do this ?


wishing you all luck 

Maddi xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Lisa-anne and Maddi

Lisa-anne - Huge congratulations to you. How are you feeling being pg with twins?

Maddi - I was at Barts too and don't rate them   I had two cycles there and don't like their "one size fits all" approach which is why I am going back to HH. Try not to worry about the Egg Collection or Embryo Transfer. Egg Collection is done under a general anaesthetic at HH so you won't feel a thing  Embryo Transfer (when you have fertilised eggs put back) is physically similar to a smear test. It can also be quite a special and emotional experience as you are offered the option of seeing your little embryos before they are put back. I believe at HH they let you take in your own CD of music to help you relax.  

Will add you two ladies to the list next time I update it.

Hi to everyone else and " see you tomorrow" to those coming to the Essex TTC meet tomorrow night.

Nicky x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can I please be included on the list please had my first consultation today at HH - lovely people and the fish tank is amazing and all the lovely success pictures in the frame as you walk in, there were even quads there.

Daniel was our consultant very nice and made us feel very much at Ease. Felt very positive about the whole experience. My DP bless him said the 'Room' was very subtle but he felt the nurse was more embarassed than him.

Have started me on Microgynon (Pill) to try and regulate my periods had an internal scan and all is well with the ovaries and my womb. Like Kimmy we are having a holiday first and then hope to start tx mid october.

Wish all the best and hope to see some of you tomorrow.
Love Jaybxx


----------



## soz (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would pop on here and echo what everyone else has said really. We found the treatment we recieved at Holly House wonderful, all the staff are very kind and treat you like an individual, and seem to really care about your situation. After our last visit for our 9 weeks scan my husband and I were both actually very emotional to be leaving their care, we wish we could have our baby there!!

Maddi - I was nervous about the ec/et too, but I needn't have been, the et was as nicky said just like a smear, but with pleasant music. Also a nurse held my hand the whole time, and lectured my husband on how he was to wait on me hand and foot for the next few days. i felt very special

Good luck to everyone on here, I hope that your experience of Holly House is as positive as ours,

love Soz x


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Ella & Nicky - It feels great to be expecting twins, especially when you think you may never even have one, seems like 2 miracles have happened!!! It is very tiring and a bit uncomfortable as I am so big at 5.5 months - but not complaining  

Maddi - embryo transfer is not painful at all, as Nicky said very similar to a smear test, and they really make you feel very relaxed at Holly house, it's actually quite a emotional experience as you are haveing something lovely put back into you whch could result in a pregnancy.

Luv to all

Lisa
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Lovely to see some of you last night and looking forward to meeting the others at the next one maybe ?

*HH TTC'ers*

Kim - Currently awaiting immunology test results before planning next cycle

Nicky - Cycling in Sept/Oct. Awaiting Day 21

Caroline - Prostrap injection for down reg on 28/8

Dannysgirl - Just decided to go with HH! Good choice!

Rachel - Stimming

Lotty - Scan on 25/8. Hopefully start down regging after scan

Ella - Consultation on 15 September. Hoping to start soon after.

Kitty - ??

Jayb - Hoping to start October

Maddi - Awaiting Appointment letter

*HH Mummies to be*

Lisa - Twins!!
Soz - BFP ICSI 9/5/05

*HH Mummies*

Aich - Mummy to Joey and Sonny (29.6.04)
Tracey - Mummy to Maxwell (16.11.04)
Churchill - Mummy to Francesca (14.6.05)
Nicnack - Mummy to Izzie and Max (25.4.05)

Lisa - Bet you cant wait for the arrival of your longed for bundles of joy  Do you think you'll find out what you're having or leave it as a suprise ?

Soz - Congratulations to you too, another success story from HH is always good to read.

Jayb - My DH was so disappointed in 'The Room' as he had been misinformed by a certain someone that the room had 'videos' instead of mags 

Maddi - I understand your feelings of being anxious about ec and et - honeslt there's no point in worrying about it hun, there is nothing to it really. Its a pleasurable experience of your babies going home to roost 

Nicky - Sorry for stealing your list duty  but i know you're busy tonight 

Ella - Looking forward to meeting you next meet 

Me - I went for my NK Cells test at HH yesterday and i was most disappointed to be in and out within 5 mins  I was looking forward to a coffee and sit down with the fishes  HH are too damn efficient 

Take Care

Kim xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi to everyone. This is the first chance I've had to log on all day.  Been busy working which is a bit of a cheek really and especially on a Friday!  

Got an appointment next week at HH on Tuesday for Thyroid test.  Been having accupuncture and she reckons I've got a slow deep pulse which could indicate someone who has an underactive thyroid and I am always tired!  Mind you I've always been tired!!!  

Hope you all had a good evening last night. Sorry I couldn't join you all this time but hopeful for September.  

Kimmy/Nicky - thanks for setting up our own thread.  All getting rather exciting.  I think we should all receive discounts from HH for positive promotion!  I may suggest it..........

Have a great weekend all and speak next week.  

xxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kim,

Please could you tell me how much you had to pay for NK test at HH. I had my immune tests done at the GP's but did not have NK cells done. I have positive anti nuclear antibodies so will have prednisolone for next IVF. If you get a positive NK test do you know what treatment they use at HH. ARGC use IVIG/Humira but I didn't think they used that at HH.

Hope you or someone else can help with my questions before I have my scan on Thursday.

Thanks

Love Lotty x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Lotty

Glad you managed to get your other Immune Tests done at your GP's and i'm sorry to here of your anti nuclear antibodies....

HH only do 3 NK Cell tests (CD56, CD19 CD16) i paid £49 per test (£147)

You're right HH do not use IVIG or Humira (they did mention that this is because it is not allowed in the UK) i think they only use Prednisolone and heparin   i think!!
Nicky may be able to advise you further.

All the best for Thursday  

Kim xxx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi nicky30

I just read your post ,

I'm having NHS funding had 1x iui at St Barts , they was OK at first but when i had a -itive i found 1 nurse spoke to me terrible and started questioning me why i had iui and not ivf i also received someone else's privet mail at my address and was a complete diffrent name i wouldn't mind if it was the same name , after that i asked if i could be referred to hh and lucky enough they said yes and have my first appointment Thursday .

What experience have you had at St Barts ?

Good luck Maddi



nicky30 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I too am at HH like my good friend Kimmy
> 
> ...


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Hows ARE YOU ALL ?

I've HAD SOME GREAT NEWS HH PHONED ME THEY HAD A COUCELLATION , SO THEY OFFERED ME THE APPOINTMENT FOR THURSDAY 25 AUGUST HOW GREAT IS THAT .

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WILL I NEED A ENTERNAL SCAN ON ME FIRST APPOINTMENT , ITS JUST SO I CAN GEAR ME SELF UP AGIN DROPPING ME NICKERS 

THANKS MADDI


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for the info! If you have positive NK cells do you know what the treatment is eg Prednisolone or Heparin. As I will be taking prednisolone for the anti nuclear antibodies I am trying to work out whether it is worthwhile knowing if I have NK cells or not!!!
Also do you or anyone else have any idea about OPK's, I have been using them this month to try and work out whether I have ovulated yet as Mr Ah-Moye thinks the reason I may have developed a cyst on my last cycle during down regging was due to the fact that I had not ovulated prior to starting suprecur. Anyway I have had a LH surge for the last 4 days, I know you are supposed to stop when you get the surge but I have had such bad ovary pain I have carried on, should it remain positive for 4 days!!!

Any help or experiences with this would be appreciated.

Good luck with the results of your NK cells, let me know when you get the results

Love Charlotte x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Lotty

Sorry to hear of the frustrations you're having with the OPK's, i used them for the first time in ages last month and like you i carried on testing (just to see what happens) and the surge line disappeared after a couple of days..... however i'm not sure if its supposed to disappear or stay  

I think it depends on the results of your tests as to what they treat you with   

I'll let you know when i get my results, i think they said a week or so 

Kim xxx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Nikki 

how you doing , would just like to say thank you for calming me down i know i be fine once im there and know what there doing,  i just panic over nothing 

once agine thanks 

maddi


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Evening all

Hope you are all well?

Just a quick one as off to bed!

Lotty - I am being treated with Prednisolone as I have a slightly higher than normal result for one of the killer cell tests they did (although still within the normal range). 

Nicky x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Maddi 

I went for my first appointment at HH last Wednesday and I had an Internal Scan, slight discomfort in my tummy afterwards but the actual procedure was fine and I didn't find it uncomfortable.
Wish you all the best, never know we may be cycle buddies - hoping to start early october.
All the best to you, they are lovely at HH put you at ease straight away.
Jaybxx


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Chaps, just been for another scan and I have 11 folicles but they are still too small, so I will be stimming a bit longer.  I saw William today, he is a really lovely man and told me to stop worrying so much!  Back to HH on friday for my (hopefull) last scan
Rach


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

[Hi Jayb

Thanks for calming me down , i am looking forward to it and i know i will be a lot better when i have had my first appointment , well i wish you all the luck please keep me informed how your getting on 

love Maddi


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Evening All!!

Crickey - can't believe how quick this thread has moved since I last logged onl!  Hope that whoever went to the meet last Thursday had a good time xxx

Just want to say that I am following all of your journeys and am hoping you all have happy endings - if anyone needs anything answering you can always drop me a message and I'd be happy to help 

Maddie - good luck Thursday xx

P.S - sounds silly, but I always thought that you could tell HH was top quality because as well as the fish, there are copies of OK in the waiting room instead of Womans Weekly!!!!

Love Churchill
xxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

@ Churchill

Fantastic!! Will look forward to HH tx and celebrity gossip updates all in one!!

Nicky x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Nicky  

Only thing was, unlike NHS was only waiting 5 mins so after looking at the pics, I didn't have time to read the goss!!!  Typical!!!!  

love
Churchill x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Ha ha that's true!! At Barts I could have written an edition of OK in the time I waited for most appts!!

Oh well, maybe I'll turn up early at HH


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Churchill

Thankyou for those kind words. Your daughter is beautiful and proof that hopes and dreams are a possibility.Great inspiration for those of us who are just starting out.

Love Jaybx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

OMG We was on page 2  

Hope you're all ok  

Lotty - How did the scan go?

Sorry this is only a quickie, we're off to Centre Parcs today and i have sooooo much still to do  

Take care All & Have a great Looong Weekend  

Kim xxx


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello Holly House Ladies hope you all have a lovely weekend.  I am having my egg collection on monday - eek!  Didn't realise they were open on bank holidays.  

Take care of yourselves - I will let you know how it goes on monday  

Rach


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Good luck Rach    

Of to Ireland tomorrow   and then when we get back only a few days until I start d/r - eek!!

Have a lovely w/end everyone

Nicky xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sending you lots of good luck rachel for monday will et be wednesday or thursday or will you consider the blastocyst stage?
Will be thinking of you and dh.
Take Care
jayb x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello!!

Jayb - thank you - I feel very blessed for our little girl - I look at her sometimes and remember back to this time last year when I was stimming, then when we were shown our two little blasts before they were put back in and can't believe she was one of them!!  These people really do create little miracles! 

Kimmy - hope you have a good weekend - I'd love to go to centre parks - bet its great!

Rach - good luck for Monday     Its great they are open on a BH! I remember one cycle of IUI I did on NHS and it co-incided with Easter - cos there was two BH they gave me my HcG a day early and told me to "hope for the best"  

Nicky - have a good time in Ireland xxx Everyone seems to be going away!!

love
CHurchill


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello everyone - thanks for the positive vibes!  I got 11 eggs from ec, which considering I was on 450iu of merional isn't too bad.  Mr M did the egg collection - He must live at the place!  Got a call from Jo the embyrologist to say that 6 had fertilised normally and that I may have transfer on day 3 if two of the embies look particularly stronger than the rest, or may go to day 5.  How are you all after the BH?


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Crispy!

Excellent news on your eggs - keep us posted (silly question!!)  Hope your feeling OK after EC - worst bit is over and done with - ET is a doddle!

Hows everyone else?  We had a lovely weekend really - had BBQ on Sunday cos its was such lovely day - I'll be gutted once Autumn sets in - Im definately a summer girl!!

Love
Churchill
xxxxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but I have had some amazing news and can't quite believe it yet!! I didn't make it to my scan last week as I felt really unwell (thought I had a bug!!!!) but I am actually pregnant, have now done 5 tests and all positive and have got appt at Dr's tomorrow.

I cannot believe that I have either been very lucky or my acupuncture has worked after only 5 sessions!! I am just praying it lasts!

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine

Love Lotty x


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI TO ALL THE HH GIRLS ,

JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW I HAD MY CONSUALTATION LAST THURSDAY ALL WENT WELL AND LUCKY ENOUGH I HAD A BLEED FRIDAY SO I AM NOW BOOKED IN FOR A SCAN FOR THE 23 SEPTEMBER  I CARNT WAIT

WISH YOU ALL LUCK 

LOVE MADDI


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello girls

I've just booked a first appointment at Holly House. The waiting list is 7 weeks at the moment. Got an appointment for 17 Oct. Have only read good things about HH on FF. 

At the moment I'm at the London Female and Male Fertility Centre in Highgate, North London. Anyone been there? The clinic is very small so not really possible to weigh up their success rates. The gynae is good but one is at their mercy when they go on holiday. Have had 2 negative ovulation induction cycles (Puregon injections). Have to skip this cycle as they were on holiday. GRRR! Feeling that I need to go onto IVF but the gynae recommends at least 3 ov ind cycles. Having one more cycle with them and then hoping HH will let me have IVF ASAP (unless I'm lucky enough to get pg next cycle.) Had a chat with a HH nurse yesterday (Linda) and she seemed very nice. She said that the patient gets some choice whether it's IUI or IVF. 

What drugs were you HH girls prescribed for IVF? Where did you buy them? How many scans did you have for IVF? Linda told me it was 3 or 4. This doesn't sound a lot but I've never had IVF before.

A friend of mine who now lives in the states had an ICSI cycle at HH. She felt very comfortable with them despite the BFN.

How do I tell my clinic I'm leaving them? I get on well with them and like them, just feel that they are too small.


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Lotty Congratulations!    

Just goes to show you eh?  What a great story of hope for us all.  Enjoy your pregnancy you deserve it! 

Maddi - great news on your appoointment - not long till you start treatment  

Bluechirpy - Not sure how many scans I had, I think they tailor it to you really.  I got the drugs from HH's own pharmacy as they are apparently quite competitively priced.  Not sure how you tell your clinic your "moving on", HH are good about holidays tho - I had egg collection on BH monday.

Still have 6 embies booked for et transfer tomorrow or may delay to saturday


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Girls - we were on page 3!!!! Of this thread (not The Sun  )

How is everyone doing?

Rach - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts? Hope things are better at work?

Lotty- Huge congratulations to you   I hope things are well with you. Will you get an early scan or have to wait until 12 weeks??

Bluechirpy - Hi to you. At HH I am on Buserelin for d/r which I have used twice before and then Gonal F for stims. I will have 3 or 4 scans. Don't forget though that you will also go for a consultation, an injection teach, EC and ET so a total of 7-8 trips to HH in total over about a 5 week period. The drugs are prescribed by the consultants at HH and you buy them at HH from their own pharmacy. You can shop around for cheaper pharmacys but I understand that HH is quite competitive and it is so convenient too. Good luck to you for your forthcoming cycle.

Maddi -  Glad you are on your way now. Is 23rd September when you start your cycle too as well as having the scan?

Jayb - Are you still set for early October??

Hi to Kimmy, Churchill and everyone else  

I will start d/r today or tomorrow (Michael said it doesn't really matter whether I start the injections on Day 21 or Day 22). He was an absolute star today. He did the scan and then we had a good old natter about whats been happening with me since I was at HH last June. I then saw Sarah the nurse to go through my schedule and met a new nurse who started this Monday. All in all a great appt and great to see Michael again and speak to a consultant who actually engages in eye contact and proper conversation (although he did tell me two stories about other patients - I wish he wouldn't!!! I wonder who he tells about me!!). What a lovely man   Oh, and my pesky cyst that has at times has got as big as 5.5 cms over the last year has shrunk to 1 cm  

Anyway, hope you are all well.

Lets get     on this thread!!

Nicky xx 

P.S. HH veterans - have you ever gone to the holistic centre? As we get one complementary tx I thought I might try it. What do you think??


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Updated List:

*HH TTC'ers*

Kim - Taking a break. Cycle planned for Jan 2006

Nicky - Currently downregging. EC hopefully w/c 3rd October

Caroline - Prostrap injection for down reg on 28/8

Dannysgirl - Just decided to go with HH! Good choice!

Rachel - 2ww     

Ella - Consultation on 15 September. Hoping to start soon after.

Kitty - ??

Jayb - Hoping to start October

Maddi - Scan on 23rd September

*HH Mummies to be*

Lisa - Twins!!
Soz - BFP ICSI 9/5/05
Lisa - Fell naturally whilst awaiting start of tx 

*HH Mummies*

Aich - Mummy to Joey and Sonny (29.6.04)
Tracey - Mummy to Maxwell (16.11.04)
Churchill - Mummy to Francesca (14.6.05)
Nicnack - Mummy to Izzie and Max (25.4.05)


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi ya Nicky ,

When i booked in for my scan she said that i would have to sign concent forms and that they will show me how to do me injections so i take it that i am starting my treatment my 1st go of ivf and lookng forward to it 

how you getting on ?

love maddi


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi maddi

Sounds like you will be starting that day then!!

Its really exciting just before you start your first IVF isn't it? 

Good luck for the 23rd

Nicky x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi HH Girlies

Well done for getting us back on page 1 (although think page 3 kinda suits me   )

Glad to hear everything went well yesterday Nic  and you sound so much better and more positive  

Maddi - All the best for 23rd, thats only 2 weeks away  

Bluechirppy - Hello, 17th October will be here soon too   Hope you find them as informative as i have.

Rachel - Hope the dreaded 2ww is treating you kindly  Wishing you all the best for test day !!!!

Hi To Everyone else too  

Kim xxxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the congrats, I still can't believe it!!!!! 
I have got my first scan on the 21/9 and can't wait til then. I will be 7 wks and 5 days then) I am going to St Thomas's hospital in London where my old consultant works as we have decided we would like him to deliver our baby. I will let you know how I get on.

Good Luck to all of you wherever you are in your tx.

Love Lotty x


PS I am still having acupuncture with Gerad in Harley Street but for the morning sickness now, that man is a miracle worker!!!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Lotty

Glad you are getting an early scan and morning sickness is a great sign!!

All the best

Nicky xx

P.S. Any of you ladies at HH on 21st, 27th or 30th Sept I should be (if AF turns up on time) but don't know what times yet.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Girls.  Now back from a lovely holiday in Spain and was fully relaxed until I logged on to my email! Hey ho, that can wait - much more important stuff to do like gas with my FF mates!!!  

Just to let you know that Prostap injection went well and I've got my first scan on Thursday 15th.  Assuming all Ok then Gonal F will start then too.  That means I might my next scan either 21st or 22nd September so might see you there Nicky. 

Congrats Lotty.  What fabulous news.  Now you can spend all your treatment money on snazzy maternity wear!!!  

Crispy and Rachel - hope you both haven't yet gone bonkers on your 2ww.  

Sorry if I've missed anyone else.  Not deliberate.  Brain still on "manana" time!!!  

xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Caroline

Welcome back! Good luck for the stims!! 

Nicky x


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Daycj,

Spending all my money on maternity wear sounds a great idea but we have decided to use money we would have spent on IVF for private ante natal care and delivery at St Thomas's Hospital, so there won't be much left for anything snazzy!!!

Hope you are all well, the days are going really slowly til my scan next week and I am scared too start enjoying it yet in case anything happens!!

Good luck to you all wherever you are in your tx.

Love

Lotty x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Nikki.  Where are you in your cycle at the moment  

Lotty - hmmm that would be my ideal.  A nice private birth.  I think if my treatment ever works I am in for a BIG SHOCK at the local hospital.  I mean the OK magazines could be seriously out of date!  What will I do......  

Kim - what's been going on with you?

xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls back from HH and saw my fave - William.  He was so nice to me and said "we will get this to work Caroline".  I always have to hold back the tears!  

Anyway, he's put me on Merional this time 300iu per day and I've got my next scan next Thursday at 12.30.  Anyone else been on this as I'm normally on Gonal F but happy to give anything a go.  In fact, if it's something different it makes me a bit more positive cos then I can think that maybe this will make it work this time............


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls
We had our first consulation today with Michael.  DH and I were both very impressed and very excited to start.  We are hoping to start as soon as possible, but first I'm going to have a little surgery.  I'm having one of my tubes removed because its blocked and I have a hydrosalpinx and my ovaries drilled to maximise my chances of falling.

Daycj - they are so different from ARGC aren't they?  I regret not going to HH sooner, never mind - only looking forward now.  At the ARGC I was on gonal f and merional.  I changed mid-cycle.  I'm not sure what the difference is, but I didn't feel any different if that helps.  

Hi Lotty, Nicky, Kim and anyone else I've missed.

Ella


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Evening HH girls!

Lotty - a private birth sounds lie a good use of your tx money. How are you feeling? Hope the ccupuncture is helping with morning sickness.

Caroline - I am still d/r. If AF arrives by Sunday I will then be scanned on 21st and if all OK then on to stimms. However absolutely no sign of AF at all   so need an AF dance from you ladies please  I like William too although Michael is still my fave so far! I don't know what stimms I will be on yet. I have only used Gonal F before which I got on well with but Michael was a bit non commital when I asked about it which I took to mean that I may be on a different stimm this time. Glad you are feeling positive. This one could just work     

Ella - Glad you consultation went well and you have a plan. How do you feel about the surgery? Was that ever mentioned as an option at the ARGC?

Kimmy might not be on here for a while as she is off to Cuba! 

Hi to everyone else and a special   for Rachel.

Nicky xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nicky - I too really liked Michael, I loved his knowledge.  He was just soooooo full of stats, reasons, research and explanation and I liked him.  He did go on a bit though, I can't say I didn't get my £175 worth.

I'm very disappointed with ARGC, I know there are huge amounts of fans, so I dont want to offend anyone.  Not once did they mention that I shoudl have my tube out, even after a laproscopy there.  In fact, I was led to believe that I had high NC Cells, ok probably have slightly raised cells, but I dont think that was the cause of my short lived pregnancy with them, I actually belive it was the hydrosalpinx which stopped implantation.  

I'm not worried about the surgery as I just see it as advantageous to my circumstance.  I'll have another tube.

I'm doing a AF dance for you


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ella 

Just wanted to say all the best for tx at holly house I am starting tx there very soon.

I have yet to meet Michael

Take care

Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Jayb.

I'm sure your'll feel the same as I do when you meet Michael.  

When do you plan on starting tx?  
Ella


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hello ladies.  Ella - I think I upset some ARGC girls on the IVF chit chat page on a section  about HH vs ARGC.  Anyway, lots of irate ARGC girls jumped in to defend them!  Oops - not my intention at all - but I'm with you all the way.  Now when I ring HH I just say it's Caroline and they must recognise my "Essex accent" as they ALWAYS know it's me!!  

Glad you got your money's worth out of Michael.  He is lovely too - a bit "milder" than William (when you meet William you'll know what I mean).  Sometimes Michael does go on a bit about other people which can get annoying but he is really knowledgeable.  In fact, I've got an NHS appointment at Barts for my "FREE" go in October which I'm hoping I won't have to use and Michael trained the consultant there...........

Nikki - my AF is ALWAYS delayed too when I down reg. I'm normally 28 days to the button and the last 4 times I've started AF on Day 35 - how weird.  Anyway, AF dance for you and I HOPE THIS IS THE LAST AF DANCE YOU HAVE IN A WHILE!!!      .  

William guestimated for me yesterday that I would be having EC Thursday 29th Sept.  Just in case anyone's interested Michael is operating next week and Daniel scanning and then Daniel's on leave the week after so they think William is operating.  I am sooooo nosey........

Hugs to rachel too..........  

PS.  On a totally different subject forked out the obligatory £2 on the OK mag this week and what a laugh I've had.  What is Jordan wearing on her head and my suspicions have been confirmed - Kerry Katonia is a right old minger!!!  

Happy weekend all.  xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37101.new#new


----------

